# Classic car insurance for R32 GTR?



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone know any insurers that would cover an R32 GTR as a classic?


----------



## paulg390 (Dec 13, 2007)

Try Hagerty - as long as car is completely unmodded and 2nd car they should be able to help. Use them for my R33 GTR.


----------



## rockyclassic (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Hagerty is best for classic car.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hagerty don't cover them anymore - they stopped a month before my renewal was due (used to be insured with them)


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm insured with footman and James as a classic,£383 a year with ltd milage...


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Pace ward here. 2nd car, classic, limited miles.


----------

